# Subscribe to Spain forum only



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it possible to subscribe to just the Spanish area?
If so how?

It seems on my smartphone app, that I have to scroll thru looking for threads listed under Spanish, skipping all other parts of the world, it's quite a bore!!!
Thanks
Martin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> Is it possible to subscribe to just the Spanish area?
> If so how?
> 
> It seems on my smartphone app, that I have to scroll thru looking for threads listed under Spanish, skipping all other parts of the world, it's quite a bore!!!
> ...


You have to subscribe to the whole lot, BUT, if you leave yourself on the Spanish bit when you leave, you return there when you next look and then just "refresh" - well thats how it is for me!!?? However, I'm no wizzzzz on these smart phone thingies, so someone else may have better ideas???

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CroptopMartin said:


> Is it possible to subscribe to just the Spanish area?
> If so how?
> 
> It seems on my smartphone app, that I have to scroll thru looking for threads listed under Spanish, skipping all other parts of the world, it's quite a bore!!!
> ...


I just looked at the forum on my Android - I can go to a 'front page' which lists the countries - I select Spain & just the Spain threads are listed



or am I missing something?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I just looked at the forum on my Android - I can go to a 'front page' which lists the countries - I select Spain & just the Spain threads are listed
> 
> 
> 
> or am I missing something?



Bloody technology!!! I have to ask my 14yo daughter what to do with this silly new phone. Altho I have just found SpectrumFM on it and i'm having a nostalgic moment 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Bloody technology!!! I have to ask my 14yo daughter what to do with this silly new phone. Altho I have just found SpectrumFM on it and i'm having a nostalgic moment
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm finding my way around mine now 

too bloody fiddly to type anything on it though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'm finding my way around mine now
> 
> too bloody fiddly to type anything on it though


 LOL, however, my "all singing, all dancing" thing (iphone) has a function that enables me to speak into it and it writes it down what I say and sends it - either text messages, posts on the forum, searches FFS and theres a little man in mine called Siri, who talks to me ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Using it to phone anyone tho is a different matter !!!!? Thats a mystery to me!!


Jo xxx


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> LOL, however, my "all singing, all dancing" thing (iphone) has a function that enables me to speak into it and it writes it down what I say and sends it - either text messages, posts on the forum, searches FFS and theres a little man in mine called Siri, who talks to me ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Using it to phone anyone tho is a different matter !!!!? Thats a mystery to me!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo
What is this useful App called?
Thanks
Martin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> Jo
> What is this useful App called?
> Thanks
> Martin


Which useful app??? If you mean my little friend Siri, he came with the phone I think????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Which useful app??? If you mean my little friend Siri, he came with the phone I think?????
> 
> Jo xxx


ooohh 15 year old tells me that she thinks I can do that on mine :clap2:


just have to get her to show me how


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

SIRI is an iPhone app, that is part of the IOS5 upgrade. Apple bought the company last year and incorporated the sw into their OS. Be advised there are a few security issues with it, Google link here. You´ll find a plethora of forums detailing problems and provide methods to close the security loophole. Basically, even if you´ve locked the iPhone, someone can still hack it and get at your personal info etc. 

re the Forum app on smartphones, I had it installed on a droid and found it easier to use the web browser on the phone rather the dedicated app. Admittedly, it was quite a few months ago and I´m sure they´ve updated it, but I found the UI to be pretty inadequate and it frequently crashed when I ran it. Like you, I couldn´t find a way of jumping to a specific forum upon load. It is far easier to Bookmark the Spanish forum page itself and simply select that instead. It´s probably quicker in a browser rather than dedicated app, due to memory overheads and the like.


----------

